# need a new cage can anyone recommend one?rats



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

The double abode is going to be to much for me in a few months i wont be able to clean it out without a huge struggle 

it needs to be easy to clean with my dirty boys Hold 9 of them (none are big boys tho)

Oh and i like big doors BUT the biggest but i prob only have a £100 ish spare and theres never ever any explorers down here i was very lucky to get mine when i did


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Not too sure tbh maybe the XL? Not sure what the doors are like on them? Or a Duetto? They're quite good I think.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got the XL and it has 1 large door on top and a large door on the front 
I have 10 lazy boys in it and loads of hammocks plus 3 Ferplast shelves and they love it.
The access is ok I guess but if I were to design it I'd have put some small doors on each side as well.
I'm 5ft 7 and can reach from the top down the the first shelf at the back right hand side near the bottom. Mine is on the floor though.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh and it was £120 brand new from zooplus.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm 5'4 lol and if all goes well will Have a baby bump in the way so I need to be able to have easier access I'll have a look at the XL 


I'm ok at the moment as its still early but just trying to prepare abit any want to
Buy a double abode lol!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Can I be a pain and ask for a link please blade? I can't seem to find it x


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Ferret Cages: great bargain at zooplus: Ferplast Ferret Cage Furet XL


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's it chris cheers.

Congrats hun, I think though your bump may get in the way as I have to reach over the top to get to the very back bottom shelf as you can't reach it from the front door but I suppose it depends on where you place them.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you chris and you Amy it's a very pleasent surprise  

Defo one to look at I didn't realise it could take a good few rats! Hopefully it will be a temp measure and I can put them back in a bigger cage after the baby is born Oh the joys lol!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

what about an srs or explorer


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They rarely come up second hand here the only one I found I brought for my girls 

Can't afford to buy them new


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Congratulations, Dont how suited this is for rats but seems a good size and with the fancy rats discount isnt much off your budget delivered:

Rat Cages : *SPECIAL OFFER* Large Grey Metal Cage - Wire Floor and Platforms : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I dont think 9 would fit in that cage Claire.
The height is the stand included in the measurements.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

O yes forgot about the stand, if the actual cage itself was at least 100cm heigh then it would allow 2 cubic feet per rat, which is the minimum recommended per rat. Maybe a little tight then. Sorry


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I have this cage for my girls:

Bird Cage - 'Bird Breeding Flight Cage' | Breeding Aviaries | Bird Breeding Supplies

I love it, they have lots of space for stuff, it was a good price and arrived next day with a brill delivery service. I'm not sure what make it is, it looks like a Liberta flight cage, but it has a nice metal tray instead of a plastic one. I'm 5'3 and can reach into it easily.

This looks like a bigger version and is by Liberta:

Liberta Happy House Cage For Chinchilla, Degu's & Small Animals


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Claire I think it would be a bit small for 9 boys I'm
Just gunna keep checking for ones big enough near me

I've seen one that would be ok but the bar spacing is 2.1 or something not sure if my youngest naked could squeeze out!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I sold my happy house cage as it was a pain for me to clean

I'm short that's one of my biggest problems! And I have to do
It on my own as oh is abit of a useless ninny at times!


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking, where about in the country are you?
Just in case i come across an explorer.

I know when i was pregnant it wasnt so much the size of the cage that was the problem with cleaning out but more the height of it. Like i had a freddy and could not get down on the floor to clean it, and could not lift the top off either but i also had a large cage (looked just like a happy house with bigger front doors but cant remember the name sorry) and it was really easy to clean because i didnt have to get down to clean out or lift anything remotely heavy off.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't believe I have just recommended you a cage you already had and sold!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im in Devon  I think that's the main problem I'm short and will end up looking like a weeble from 6 months (it's my 3rd) lol if push comes to shove I may just keep them in a single abode for a few weeks as it'll be easier for me to clean on my own they aren't bingy boys at all lazy ones really so as long as I keep them busy I don't think it will matter to much that it's 3 over 

Haha cw don't worry it's a great cage just the short arse in me found it a pain to clean!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sure I saw a spat of explorer cages on fancy rats for sale a few months back. Lol.

Laura isn't that the flight cage I recommended to you a few months ago?
I had that cage, it's great but too small for my lot which is why I sold it.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure Amy. It looks just like it, but it has a metal tray and I *think* the flight cage one is plastic. I got it as I couldn't get a white one, all the eBay ones only come in black now. This isn't black though, it's sort of mottled stone/grey, same as the explorer.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes the one off eBay there flight cages have metal bases as that's where I got mine from. It was also mottled but mine was silver. The black ones are mottled too on eBay.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't load the third page of this thread so I don't know if you've found a solution but this might be a good idea.
Someone on the fancyrats forum has an XL but has modded it so the whole front panel swings open like a door

Fancy Rats • View topic - Ferplast Furet XL and XL Towers

About halfway down someone called Tenmashi

That would then be big enough and allow you easy access to the whole cage- your bump could even fit through the door!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Yes the one off eBay there flight cages have metal bases as that's where I got mine from. It was also mottled but mine was silver. The black ones are mottled too on eBay.


Ooh now I know which cage I have. It's funny though as everyone I read who has one says there is a big gap above the tray which the rats could get out of, so you have to put a board of wood or something under it to higher it, but mine doesn't have more than about 1/2 inch, which they can't get more than their noses through. Just a thought though, if Liberta could put a metal tray in this cage, why didn't they do the same with the Explorers? would save needing others made instead then.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Maltey said:


> I can't load the third page of this thread so I don't know if you've found a solution but this might be a good idea.
> Someone on the fancyrats forum has an XL but has modded it so the whole front panel swings open like a door
> 
> Fancy Rats • View topic - Ferplast Furet XL and XL Towers
> ...


wow thanks I love that :001_wub:


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

dltd


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Just thought I'd let you know that I modded my XL like that yesterday and it's an absolute dream.
I say modded, I literally just took the corner bits off.
I was worried since I have another cage on top that it would just collapse and not be stable enough, but even with piles or rats, litter trays hammocks etc it's sturdy.
The door is easy enough to open/close- it just lifts up and out and it's kept together with a couple of bulldog clips. 
For everyday it's easier to use the normal door since that's pretty large anyway but cleaning yesterday was a dream- I practically got in the cage!
If you don't find/want and explorer I'd say this is a brilliant alternative


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I couldn't do that with my XL cuz i have a Ferplast shelf on the front left side,corner hammocks and a basket cable tied to the front.
Sounds awesome though.


----------

